# Does Angel eyes work well to remove tear stains?



## Shifra (Nov 28, 2007)

Just purchased Angel eyes to remove the tear stains on my Havanese puppy. Is it safe and does it really work over time? Is there a product or liquid better than that to effectively remove the stains?


----------



## kpelliott (Dec 24, 2007)

A women I know who breeds toy poodles has used it and had good results while she was using it.

But from what I understand the reason it works is because it contains a low grade antibiotic (tylosin tartrate).

The theory is that excess tearing causes the hair around the face to become wet thus creating an excellent environment for bacteria and yeast, mainly 'red yeast' which causes the deep red brown stain. Low grade infections in the tear ducts are also common and may cause excess tearing, leading to the problem. 

Allergies and irritation could also be a major factor. To prevent irritation make sure hair is kept away from the eyes. Generally a groomer will either shave or trim the space between the eyes, the corners/directly under and trim up the 'eyebrows' if needed to prevent hair from getting into the eyes. Allergies are also something to keep in mind. Cigarette smoke can cause excess tearing. A big one would be food. This type of allergy can cause an inflammatory reaction. The inflammatory reaction can change the pH fluid in the system and cause the excess tearing. I have noticed a difference when people switch from a lower quality food to a high quality food with none to few additives, preservatives, or food colours, and in some cases people who eliminated wheat had good results.

Another interesting thing is water. Water high in minerals can lead to staining of the beard and eyes. I personally have noticed that while I was living on the West Coast the the amount of chemicals used to treat the water was to much for my dogs, and they began to tear and stain something awful. I started buying them bottled water and have had few problems since. The same thing also happened when I moved to rural Ontario and they were drinking high mineral content well water, again I switched to bottled water and have had few problems.

Now, the reason I am kind of leery of such products is because of the fact that they are a low grade antibiotic. Because antibiotics are broad spectrum, they tend to kill the good bacteria in the bowels and elsewhere, as well as 
the harmful organisms. I would perhaps suggest asking your vet if it would be beneficial to supplement regularly with probiotic flora as well as a vitamin regimen to prevent any issues that may arise. Also overburdening the liver with drugs could reduce the livers effectiveness at managing the body's day to day toxins, so detoxing your dog may also be beneficial to prevent any issues there. You also run the risk of a weakened immune system and a resistance to antibiotics should a threatening situation ever call for them.

A few alternatives I have heard about are supplementing food with a fatty acid supplement such as Missing Link, the usage of Colloidal Silver, placed in the eyes (works like an antibiotic), or the usage of white cider vinegar (add a teaspoon to drinking water, changes pH of drinking water).

Also, keep in mind that patience is required with this task and do no get discouraged if you don't see immediate results.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would first have the vet check for a blocked tear duct. The flushing of the duct cost about the same as a bottle of Angel Eyes. And now that she is draining properly again we have no staining.


----------

